# Google Fights back against Apple with some of the Moto patents.



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/17/google-files-new-patent-lawsuit-against-apple-seeks-to-block-iphone-ipad-mac-imports-to-u-s/

I'm glad to see them pushing back against Apple. I hope this gets Apple to chill.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

damn thats awesome


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it is. When I read it I yelled out in my office Hell Yeah! A few folks clapped, it was great.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Indeed. That's for the post. Good to see this.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's the actual patents:
http://techcrunch.co...le-the-details/

Verbatim Patents (copy-pasta'd from above - I take no credit for this):
*5,883,580*: "The '580 Patent generally relates to messaging devices that process messages logically for a user in the context of space and time." From the abstract: "This invention relates in general to selective call messaging devices and more specifically to messaging devices that process messages logically for a user in the context of space and time ." The target here seems to be Apple's location reminders and Motorola specifically argues that the iPhone 4 and 4S infringe upon this patent.
*5,922,047: *"The '047 Patent generally relates to communications and control systems for multimedia." From the abstract: "In the preferred embodiment the multimedia control apparatus provides for control over a plurality of media applications including telephony, video conferencing, analog video, digital video, and AC power line signaling (for control over premise or subscriber equipment such as HVAC lighting security and entertainment)." Every iPhone and iPad currently in the market infringes upon this patent according to Motorola.
*6,425,002: *"The '002 Patent generally relates to communications devices that ensure applications installed therein only receive messages that are of interest." From the abstract: "A communications device with a processor having instructions that execute on the processor. The programmed instructions include a message manager program for accepting and dispatching messages, one or more application programs for handling and presenting messages; and one or more message client programs that receive messages from the message manager program and provides them to the application program. The message manager program accepts a registration from each message client program and sets rules, and message attributes to which the rules are to be applied for new messages."
*6,983,370*: "The '370 Patent generally relates to communication systems incorporating capabilities to provide continuity between messaging clients. More specifically, the '370 Patent relates to the ability to sync the messaging capabilities of multiple devices." Unsurprisingly, given that this patent is about syncing, Motorola alleges that every Apple device in the market right now, with the exception of the iPod line and Apple TV, infringes upon this patent.
6,493,673: "The '673 Patent generally relates to communications devices that are capable of providing interactive services. The patent discloses, inter alia, providing prompt element including an announcement to be read to a user, and an input element that allows an audible user input to be converted into text string." From the abstract: "The present invention relates to a markup language document stored on a computer-readable medium to provide interactive services and methods thereof. The markup language comprises a dialog element and a step element. The dialog element includes markup language elements in which each markup language element is identifiable by one or more markup tags. The step element is contained within the dialog element and defines a state within the dialog element. The step element includes a prompt element, an input element, and a first attribute. The prompt element includes an announcement to be read to the user, and the input element includes an attribute to allow an audible user input to be converted to a text string."
*7,007,064*: "The '064 Patent generally relates to wireless communications systems for providing content to wireless communications devices. In particular, the '064 Patent discloses, inter alia, an apparatus and method for obtaining and managing wirelessly communicated content."
*7,383,983*: "The '983 Patent generally relates to managing content between devices in various domains and, more particularly, to a system and method for pausing content in one device and resuming playback of the content in another device that may be in a different domain."
Seems to have a bit more teeth than "slide to unlock" and "black rectangle" however won't see courts till after iPhone 5. Pretty sure they are probably just doing this to send Apple a message to back off - getting tired of all their OEMs getting sued for pointless lawsuits. Motorola in reality holds most all the cards, although legally they are forced to sign off on the basic ones (such as methods of a cellular phone - the FRAND patents I believe). In a way I wish they weren't, (just cut it off at the source) but obviously a Googleopoly isn't a good thing either.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess it's nice to see some pushback, but I can't really get all "Wooooooo team!!!" over more lawsuits.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Its nice to see that Google is fighting back, just don't like the fact they want to ban all imports of the iPhone, etc... I don't like Apple much as the next person, but I'm not for the complete ban of a handset. True, they did the same with the Galaxy Nexus, the Galaxy S3, and other Android devices too, but those were overturned very quickly or "fixed" through software updates to appease to Apple's 'to-be' monopoly. But I'm still for a market that provides competition, and Android and Blackberry are good competition to have. Windows Phone X (substitute X with whatever number) I'm not sure right now because it still hasn't caught on from what I've seen lately.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> But I'm still for a market that provides competition, and Android and Blackberry are good competition to have. Windows Phone X (substitute X with whatever number) I'm not sure right now because it still hasn't caught on from what I've seen lately.


I completely agree with you here. It's a market because there are competitors. It shouldnt become about which Android OEM does better than others, but how the Android OS as a whole compares to other OSs. Unlike Apple who doesnt want to settle with licensing fees and are only concerned with fulfilling the wishes of Jobs - being to destroy Android - Google should be promoting competition, not preventing it cause we're obviously doing quite well.

One thing that really irks me with Apple's new philosophy (and Apple fanboy friends of mine have noted), their new way of operating is moving away from the reputation Apple prided itself on. You have the recent removal of mac computers from the environmental practice thing (cant recall exactly what it was).

Another thing you have are the rumours of the iphone 5 to feature a 4" screen or bigger and the iPad mini - both which go against Jobs' "ideal" screen sizes for a phone (being 3.5") and a tablet (being 9.7").

Basically the whole crux of my rant is if Apple is likely to be straying away from their from their Creator's vision - why is it that they think they can destroy Android? Clearly by them possibly introducing these new devices which conform to the desires of the current market - being bigger phones and more portable tablets - then they obviously intend to compete with the other contenders in the market (otherwise there'd be no need and they would stick with their usual formula). Or perhaps they know Android is not going down any time soon and theyre hoping to tarnish the rep of Android's biggest OEMs and competitors by hurling their legal garbage on them (although the galaxy s icon design ordeal is a bit shady).

Sent from my MB525


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been made clear that this is being done as a last resort. Apple both refuses to offer fair licensing trades to others as it does with Microsoft and like Microsoft refuses to pay compensation for license violations incurred by refusing to hold to FRAND agreements. When someone keeps taking swings at you eventually you have to put up some kind of defense or you're going to end up down for the count. If the bans are achieved they will be used as leverage to get Apple to start acting reasonably.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't see the bans being achieved, but I otherwise agree completely. even without the bans, a favorable showing in court could convince Apple to play nice.


----------

